# Sick German Ram, holes in head? please help!



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey there,

I noticed my Male German Ram has been slightly lethargic lately so I took a close look at him and it looks as if his head has little holes in it on the one side. 

I haven't looked into it yet I've come here first to post this.

I have to go to work but just by that vague description does anyone have any ideas?


Thanks guys.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Brandon, I'm so sorry to hear about your sick rams, I can completely sympathize with you!!!

I'm sure there are people on this list with way more experience than me but here's a link, start reading!

http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link.. I'm going to get on those steps and see what I can do.


Wow Ive got one tank blacked out to treat Green Water and now the german Ram with HITH...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> Thanks for the link.. I'm going to get on those steps and see what I can do.
> 
> Wow Ive got one tank blacked out to treat Green Water and now the german Ram with HITH...


Welcome to the hobby!  I've also had my share of fish troubles (as I'm sure everyone on this forum has) in the past little while. I think we can all sympathize with you.

Keep us posted.

Tabatha


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok well I did it all, fed the tank with a drop of liquid multi-vitamin (for people) and tank water soaked food (hikari micro wafers), a 25% water change and vacuuming, and then 3 tbs of marine salt added to the new water (its a 20G).

Everybody seems to be fine with it all, the tetras are floating around and playing or whatever. The Male Ram is chillin in his coco shell while his little lady is hovering right out front.

I did it all about 30 mins ago and everything seems to be cool. I'll do a 25% probably every other day like this and see how it goes... I'll only add a tbs of salt per water change from now on, and keep up the food. I'll also head out tomorrow and get a better variety of food for them too. Right now I'm feeding the micro wafers and Sera Vipagran...

I really hope he makes it, I love those rams!!!!

Thanks : )


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> I really hope he makes it, I love those rams!!!!
> 
> Thanks : )


I know what you mean, mine come up to the glass and wiggle like puppies, waiting for food, how could you not but love them!

I salted my tank (25g) last night too, everyone came out to play in it, it was crazy! The RCS formed a line and marched through it, even the panda corys came to dig and play in the area where the salt landed.

My fingers are crossed for you!!!.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

He's not looking so good today, I think I'm going to loose him.

He's floating at the top right now sorta pointing downwards, treading water.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

How long have you had him?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

XbrandonX said:


> He's not looking so good today, I think I'm going to loose him.
> 
> He's floating at the top right now sorta pointing downwards, treading water.


ya that's cooked... Rams don't usually make it back from that point

I suggest you monitor remaining fish extremely closely. You may wish to treat for hexamita just as a precaution.

If nothing else make several largish water changes as much as the stress limit on your fish will allow to try to remove as much re-infection potential as you can.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your ram isn't recovering Brandon, I know what it's like first hand. You try so hard to rescue them and want them to be healthy to no avail.

I still really hope he pulls through.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I've had him well over a year.

So now he's laying low at the bottom of the tank. in addition to the holes in the head there looks to be what I'd refer to as tiny little white whiskers poking out of his cheek area.

Going to go pick up some more prime to do more water changes...


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I lost him.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Brandon, I'm so sorry.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya it sucks.

But on a happier note, Ive decided to scrap my plans for the 90G reef aquarium. I believe this to be my most responsible option, and am selling off all of my Reef equipment I've researched and bought for the build and will now turn that 90 into a planted tank.

 WHICH IS PLENTY OF ROOM FOR A COUPLE REPLACEMENT RAMS!!! 

So keep your eyes on the classifieds if you're interested in marine equipment


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're interested in Bolivian rams, Klaus Steinhaus has a few young ones available, I just picked up 2 this afternoon, the parents are stunning!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. A 90Gal planted sound like a great plan, thought it's too bad you have to sell off your Reef equipment.


----------

